# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  دستگاه رزرو غذا بصورت اینترنتی

## حسین.کاظمی

سلام 
نمیدونم پرسیدن سوالم را در این تالار مناسب است یا نه...ولی امیدوارم که مناسب باشد.. :لبخند گشاده!: 

من میخواهم برای شرکتمون یک اتوماسیون رزرو غذا درست کنم...از نظر نرم افزار درست شده و آمادست(با زبان سی شارپ) ولی برای حضور در سالن غذا خوری باید یک دستگاهی باشه تا متوجه حضور و رزرو غذا توسط پرسنل بشیم...میخاستم ببینم معقول به صرفه هست که خودم یچیزی(حدالامکان ساده) شبیه دستگاه های حضور و غیاب درست کنم یا باید متوسل بشیم به شرکت های اتوماسیون تغذیه؟؟!!!
ممنون میشم جواب مرا بدید.


سپاس از همگی

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
ساده ترین کاری که میتونی بکنی یه کارت خوان آماده است با کابل USB ه که راحت تو برنامتم میتونی ازش استفاده کنی
نمونه کارت خوان
قیمتی هم ندارند 
موفق باشی

----------


## حسین.کاظمی

> سلام
> ساده ترین کاری که میتونی بکنی یه کارت خوان آماده است با کابل USB ه که راحت تو برنامتم میتونی ازش استفاده کنی
> نمونه کارت خوان
> قیمتی هم ندارند 
> موفق باشی



ممنون از پاسختون
ی سوال داشتم، پرسنل از طریق نرم افزار غذای خود را بصورت ماهانه  رزرو کنند چطوری میشه که کارتشونم شارژ بشه تا متوجه بشیم کدوم پرسنل چه روزی را رزرو کرده؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای اینجام این کار می بایست نرم افزاری که در سیستم متصل به کارتخوان اجرا میشه قابلیت بررسی امکان داشتن رزرو غذا رو بررسی کنه.

----------

